# Quick SAR questions to owners.



## UDIVER

Considering buying a SAR for heavy daily use, how well does the rubber bezel hold up? and can it be replaced easily when it gets really worn, cut and scuffed?

thanks in advance!

Frank


----------



## BobMartian

It’s a tough watch. I actually haven’t scratched mine and I’ve owned it 2 years. No scratches on the strap clasp either. I don’t wear it every day but often.


----------



## masqueman

I too have good luck with mine… but I’m not sticking my arms inside a wood chipper or anything like that.

I believe all the parts can be replaced but a quick call into the company website will confirm this.

The SAR is one of the most overbuilt watches I own. It is made for the roughest conditions so I’m thinking you’ll be fine.

The windmill engraving on my caseback is a little worn but that is about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

UDIVER said:


> Considering buying a SAR for heavy daily use, how well does the rubber bezel hold up? and can it be replaced easily when it gets really worn, cut and scuffed?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> Frank











Muhle S.A.R. rubber bezel question


Does anyone if this part can be purchased or do I have to send in to Muhle to have it replaced? How much is the bezel and repair? Thanks




www.watchuseek.com




SAR Rescue Timer, my second Muhle Glashutte... (post #23, bezel intact after 6 yrs)








SAR Rescue rubber bezel - comments?


For all of you SAR Rescue owners out there, how do you find the rubber bezel on these watches? Looks good, but how does it wear? Thanks!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## UDIVER

Appreciate it guys, thanks!


----------



## PS23

I wore my SAR to work most days for 4 or 5 years. My job is rough on watches and they definitely go through hard bumps, scratches, shocks, bad weather, etc. Something did finally break in there. It stopped running one day. I got it serviced and the guy gave me the broke piece. I have not been wearing it to work since, but the rubber bezel is fine, It has scratched around the bezel and the small metal areas, just like any other watch I wear to work repeatedly. I have broke quartz watches at work also.


----------



## entropy1049

Truly it’s a non-issue. I understand your logical trepidation, but they hold up as well as the rest of the watch. I think it would take a deliberate attempt to blemish or deform it.
Gratuitous strap pic:


----------



## Craig ms

Can i piggyback this thread - about to pull the trigger on an SAR, cream face on bracelet.

for owners, is there anything you don’t like about it ?


----------



## BobMartian

Craig ms said:


> Can i piggyback this thread - about to pull the trigger on an SAR, cream face on bracelet.
> 
> for owners, is there anything you don’t like about it ?


No


----------



## kace

Likewise, can't think of anything I'd change.


----------



## entropy1049

Craig ms said:


> Can i piggyback this thread - about to pull the trigger on an SAR, cream face on bracelet.
> 
> for owners, is there anything you don’t like about it ?


IMO pretty close to perfection. It has an “X” Factor I can’t put my finger on. Quite possibly my favorite watch.

I have the light colored dial as well. Buy with confidence.


----------



## ACG

In an ideal world, for me, no cyclops.
Or better yet no date at all but apart from that nothing


----------



## Craig ms

Thank you gents - 10 weeks delivery time so should be here for my birthday


----------



## amr ashraf

PS23 said:


> I wore my SAR to work most days for 4 or 5 years. My job is rough on watches and they definitely go through hard bumps, scratches, shocks, bad weather, etc. Something did finally break in there. It stopped running one day. I got it serviced and the guy gave me the broke piece. I have not been wearing it to work since, but the rubber bezel is fine, It has scratched around the bezel and the small metal areas, just like any other watch I wear to work repeatedly. I have broke quartz watches at work also.



How does the rubber bezel of you SAR look after wearing it for 5 years at work ? Any dings and dents ?


----------



## StufflerMike

amr ashraf said:


> How does the rubber bezel of you SAR look after wearing it for 5 years at work ? Any dings and dents ?


Sorry, but hasn‘t this question already been answered when PS 23 wrote: *but the rubber bezel is fine, It has scratched around the bezel and the small metal areas, just like any other watch I wear to work repeatedly.*


----------



## PS23

amr ashraf said:


> How does the rubber bezel of you SAR look after wearing it for 5 years at work ? Any dings and dents ?
> Looks pretty good, in my opinion. I reach into a lot of tight spaces and it got dinged against metal quite a bit and often pretty hard.


----------



## amr ashraf

👍👍


----------



## amr ashraf

Thanks alot 
I appreciate your reply
Do you still have the SAR ?


----------



## PS23

I still have it. I took it off to take that picture. I have not been wearing it to work since I got it serviced, but put it on in the evening when I get home. May work in it again, but have a couple quartz watches I've been wearing.


----------



## amr ashraf

PS23 said:


> I still have it. I took it off to take that picture. I have not been wearing it to work since I got it serviced, but put it on in the evening when I get home. May work in it again, but have a couple quartz watches I've been wearing.



I have sent you a private message


----------



## TheTF

PS23 said:


> I wore my SAR to work most days for 4 or 5 years. My job is rough on watches and they definitely go through hard bumps, scratches, shocks, bad weather, etc. Something did finally break in there. It stopped running one day. I got it serviced and the guy gave me the broke piece. I have not been wearing it to work since, but the rubber bezel is fine, It has scratched around the bezel and the small metal areas, just like any other watch I wear to work repeatedly. I have broke quartz watches at work also.


Do you still have the broken piece or any pictures of it just out of curiosity?


----------



## Paul in SC

Can I ask a question about the SAR? 
It is said that when you have one watch you know the exact time but when you have two you are not sure because of the time keeping ability of each. Applying this thought to the SAR, when there was only the black face model I knew I wanted that watch. But now there is a choice between the white and black I’m not sure. Has anyone owned both and tell us which they like better and why?
Thanks


----------



## robi1138

Paul in SC said:


> Can I ask a question about the SAR?
> It is said that when you have one watch you know the exact time but when you have two you are not sure because of the time keeping ability of each. Applying this thought to the SAR, when there was only the black face model I knew I wanted that watch. But now there is a choice between the white and black I’m not sure. Has anyone owned both and tell us which they like better and why?
> Thanks


I don't own this watch but I've been looking at it for a long time. I also like both but this is probably the one model where I would get the luminescent dial. I just think it looks bada$$.


----------



## BobMartian

Jura has an amazing deal on the original black dial with white date wheel. The tax is removed in the cart for US customers.









Muhle Glashutte Watch S.A.R. Rescue-Timer M1-41-03-MB Watch | Jura Watches


Muhle Glashutte Watch S.A.R. Rescue-Timer M1-41-03-MB Watch available to buy online from £1,470.00 with free UK delivery.




www.jurawatches.co.uk


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## PS23

TheTF said:


> Do you still have the broken piece or any pictures of it just out of curiosity?


I think I do. I will look later. Getting ready to leave. I will have to upload a take a picture, etc.


----------



## PS23

Here is the part that the guy who serviced my SAR gave back to me and said it was broke. I do not know what it is.


----------



## attilab

I only own the lumen, and I specifically wanted that over the black dial because I've never had a fully lumed watch before and I knew if I was going to get one it has to be the SAR – it's still one of my absolute favourite pieces in my modest collection. I can still see myself owning a black one too, once funds and collecting priorities allow.


----------



## Paul in SC

I just received my SAR a few days ago and have worn it non stop. I want to know its accuracy so I have been watching it and checking every few hours. I know it’s new and needs to ‘run in’ a little but so far it’s about 20 seconds fast over 24 hours. It’s only been four days of ownership but that seems fast to me. Comments???


----------



## ichdien

FWIW, my SAR ran a little fast at first, but it's now dead accurate. I'm afraid I didn't keep track of _how_ fast it was running or how long the "break-in" period lasted, so I can't judge how your watch compares and when you can expect your findings to change. My gut, though, tells me that your experience is similar to mine at this point.


----------



## Linx

Mine is fairly new only worn once or twice out but some time with it around the house. It’s about +5 seconds daily.


----------



## rationaltime

Sometimes things get exposed to strong magnetic fields
in shipping or along the way. I suggest you have the watch
demagnetized. That might make a difference.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Paul in SC

Great idea rationaltime. I’ll do it tonight. Thanks


----------



## Paul in SC

Where can I look for a SAR rubber strap and deployment clasp or a similar quality rubber strap and deployment clasp? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## rationaltime

Paul in SC said:


> Where can I look for a SAR rubber strap and deployment clasp or a similar quality rubber strap and deployment clasp?
> Thanks for the help


I suggest start by checking with an authorized dealer.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

